
Tons traffic with zero effort is real, All you need is to translate your site - pojome
http://wplang.org/get-more-traffic-creating-multilingual-site/
======
pojome
Let me guess, your current site is only in English.

Without realizing it, you’ve just given up on of over 74% of all global users
that speak languages other than English. You’ve also committed yourself to the
most competitive market in the World.

Why not create various translations of you site? Neil Patel did it. He
translated his blog to 82 languages, and saw a 47% increase in his search
traffic – within just three weeks!

~~~
trtmrt
It all depends what is your market. English is international language so...
Fun fact: China has more people that speak English than US+UK combined ...

~~~
pojome
It might be international but people still prefer to read on their own native
tongue. It almost doesn't matter what your product or site is, you can always
benefit by building at least one more site in a different language.

------
moonbug
Hopefully to a higher standard then demonstrated in this headline.

~~~
pojome
That's right... but it's my first hackernews submission so be gentle. the
article itself is written better I promise.

